# Trigger Shifter For Derailleur



## wrongway (Apr 12, 2018)

Is there any way that a Sturmey Archer trigger shifter could be used to shift a derailleur? The bike in question is a somewhat like a Raleigh Lenton Convertible with the hybrid gearing. The shifting would only be between two gears. Thoughts?


----------



## mongeese (Apr 12, 2018)

Range is the answer.


----------



## rhenning (Apr 12, 2018)

NO. I will add a but in that there are many indexed thumb shifters that basically work and look the same that will shift a derailleur correctly.   Roger


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 12, 2018)

Don't need indexing, friction shifting should work fine, and can even use your old shift lever.
a vintage stem shifter is a good option.




There also are a few modern mount/pod options for moving an existing derailleur friction shift lever to your bars or stem.
 IRD stem shifter pod.




Velo Orange sells this bar thumb shifter mount (probably made by Diacompe ene)



Also Paul sells thumbie mounts, and you can buy just a single (don't have to buy a pair)


 
Here on my old Raleigh, these are my Zeus downtube levers moved into Diacompe Ene bar end pods (sold by Rivendell)



with a Shimano cable stop in place of the old shift lever downtube band clamp


----------



## wrongway (Apr 12, 2018)

Mine is set up like this, but not quite as nice! Just looking for a less awkward option. Downtube shifters have always been hard for me to use.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 12, 2018)

Since that's an English round shifter boss (as opposed to Italian square), your options are limited, though you can replace the friction shifter entirely with one of the other options (single stem shifter would be my vote)


----------



## Duchess (Apr 12, 2018)

I made these from downtube shifters, cable stops, old shifter mount and some angle aluminum. Cheaper than buying something (if you've got some of the spare parts already), but a lot more work.


----------



## juvela (Apr 14, 2018)

bulldog1935 said:


> Don't need indexing, friction shifting should work fine, and can even use your old shift lever.
> a vintage stem shifter is a good option.
> View attachment 787108
> There also are a few modern mount/pod options for moving an existing derailleur friction shift lever to your bars or stem.
> ...




-----

Wonderful ingenuity and creativity to conceive and carry out these ideas!    Beautiful job!

A small tip for readers thinking of combining older Huret shift bits with other brands -

the shift lever in the photo has the old large drum design which was unique to the manufacturer.

a given degree of arc travel of the lever will make for more cable travel than with other brands.

the older Huret shift mechs were designed for this.  

by about 1978 they had changed all of their gear ensembles to use a more "industry standard" size drum.

when employing an older Huret mech such as Allvit, Svelto, Luxe, etc. with a non-Huret shift lever the lever will be back down parallel with the downtube in order to get the chain onto the largest cog of a gear block.

---

on the fascinating handlebar end control created one ingredient not listed in the recipe is the Rampinelli Nr. 341; great to see it there!  

-----


----------

